# Newark Castle Ruin , Fife, 08



## spacepunk (Jun 2, 2008)

Out of the corner of my eye I spotted this on a drive thru the East Neuk of Fife. I veered of into the nearest village, St.Monans. This ruin dates back to the 16th century and has some fabulous brickwork.






















































Love'n'Peace.
SP


----------



## Neosea (Jun 3, 2008)

spacepunk said:


> Out of the corner of my eye I spotted this on a drive thru the East Neuk of Fife. I veered of into the nearest village, St.Monans. This ruin dates back to the 16th century and has some fabulous brickwork.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yep fabulous brickwork. Any history on this place? Are those walls rubble infill with stone outer? Thanks for the photo's


----------



## zimbob (Jun 3, 2008)

Nice one 

*Bryag* and I had a nosey here when we were down...

Did you go into the doocot - some pigeony mess


----------



## Foxylady (Jun 3, 2008)

Fabulous old building. Especially liking the fourth photo. The third pic looks like a monstrous stone face rising up out of the ground..with cute stone ears on top...or is that just me!


----------



## spacepunk (Jun 4, 2008)

Now I look at it, you could be right FL.
The doocot, Zimbob, was protected by a herd of angry cows, so had to go the beach route to get to the castle.


----------



## fire*fly (Jun 4, 2008)

Foxylady said:


> Fabulous old building. Especially liking the fourth photo. The third pic looks like a monstrous stone face rising up out of the ground..with cute stone ears on top...or is that just me!



nope, not just you...allthough I didn't notice the cute stone ears until you said


----------



## dittohead (Jun 4, 2008)

Nice one SP! Driven past this hundreds of times but never stopped for a look.


----------



## spacepunk (Jun 5, 2008)

If you do go, watch out for the cows. They got some bad attitude.


----------

